

Rapid paper prototyping: a solid practice from studio art to software - atomic_object
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2011/09/07/rapid-prototyping-a-solid-practice-from-studio-art-to-software/

======
egiva
They mention sketching as a form of rapid prototyping, and I do a lot of that.
But lately I use a program called Balsamiq Mockups to sketch out my
prototypes. Does anyone have a better system (or software) to recommend?

